# Plumes



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2010)

or freightraining.  You see it with T-Storms but that is what has happened to hunter all week.  There has been a green line fast track, east to west, with the moisture.  

what the heck just happened to our weather?????


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

Been a wild one.  Epic in the mid-atlantic and poken'hoes, periods of epic in Maine, NH it's sucked the big one, Northern VT has apparently been solid since Feb 1.  Catskills skiing better than Alta right now.  

crazy


----------

